# Help w/ red mange!!!!!



## dilligaf*cantrell (Nov 28, 2009)

i hv a 9 month old english pointer that has the red mange. he's 38lbs & has 3 small area's on his face that is missing hair.
the vet suggests to hv him dipped once a wk for 6 wks or until we get a neg test. 
my question, is there anything i can do @ hm that can help get rid of this?


----------



## papadz (Nov 28, 2009)

An old home remedy is to wipe her down with used motor oil. Yea she will stink but it will get rid of it.


----------



## dilligaf*cantrell (Nov 28, 2009)

thx


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Nov 28, 2009)

1/10 cc/10 lbs per day orally is much better. When the hair grows back keep him on it for an additional 30 days. This was recommended to me by a vet.

DO NOT use motor oil. It is dangerous (poisonous) to the dog and will damage the skin as well.


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 28, 2009)

CedarSwampRetrievers said:


> 1/10 cc/10 lbs per day orally is much better. When the hair grows back keep him on it for an additional 30 days. This was recommended to me by a vet.
> 
> DO NOT use motor oil. It is dangerous (poisonous) to the dog and will damage the skin as well.



I believe you meant to include WHAT the person was supposed to give the dog orally....ivomec, right?


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Nov 28, 2009)

Oops...yes, ivermectin...


----------



## dilligaf*cantrell (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks guys for your help, i had heard that motor oil would burn their skin. but as any good person would do, take everyones advice and weight the options.


----------



## eric4jr88 (Nov 29, 2009)

Injectable ivomec/ivermectin (sold at feed stores for cattle/swine) is the way to go. It really works. I've used it myself. It has a warning on the label about being fatal in dogs, and in rare instances it may be, but it's never hurt and dogs of mine, and is actually used by the vets themselves regularly. It will clear up the dog for a month or 2, but it won't get rid of the stuff permanently. I don't think anything will be a permanent cure, and the dog should not be used for breeding because that's a genetic condition and can and will be passed on to the pups.
Hope this helps.
Good luck.
Eric


----------



## dilligaf*cantrell (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks eric. i did get some ivermectin, however after reading your post, i have realized i purchased the wrong kind (paste)LOL!!
the vet told me not to breed him, but i dont want his man-hood removed. so he will be under a watchfull eye.


----------



## joyweeks924 (Nov 30, 2009)

nu-stock it is sulfur pine oil and mineral oil cover them in it once a week. it is sold at feed stores it works wonders i also use ivermectin


----------



## BulldogsNBama (Dec 4, 2009)

Nu Stock is great!  

Goodwinol ointment (treats follicular & red mange) & their shampoo work wonders as well.  Some vets sell it, some co-ops sell it or you can order it online from places like Amazon or Revival Animal or other vet suppliers.


----------



## scottsdale (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't want to steal this post here but I was wondering how often and how many times you are suppose to give the shot of ivomec, I also have a dog that has developed the red mange.


----------



## CedarSwampRetrievers (Mar 4, 2010)

With red mange it's given daily for at least a month.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2010)

dilligaf*cantrell said:


> thanks eric. i did get some ivermectin, however after reading your post, i have realized i purchased the wrong kind (paste)LOL!!
> the vet told me not to breed him, but i dont want his man-hood removed. so he will be under a watchfull eye.



At the risk of completely de-railing this thread .... why not??  Unlike his human counterparts, he has no sentimental attachment to his genitalia.; he'll never even miss them.    He's a pointer, it's not like you're trying to preserve his hawg tuff, bad uhmmmm.... BOY personality.  

Seriously,  there may be some benefit in delaying neutering large breed males until after their bones are fully developed,  but there are very few reasons not to do it eventually unless you plan to breed him.


----------



## scottsdale (Mar 4, 2010)

I found this on another site does it sound about right:


I recently on my vets advice treated a rescued 5 month old boxer pup for generalized demodectic mange. The pup at the time weighed 40lbs and was in terrible condition with mange bumps everywhere and considerable hair loss and was absolutely miserable from the scratching and itching. 
So vets advice and dosage schedule was as follows. First day .2 cc or written another way 2/10ths of a cc of straight cattle type 1 % ivermectin given orally for 3 days, then up the dose to .3 for 3 days, then .4 for 3 days etc until reaching .6 (6/10ths of a cc) and keep that dosage until 6 weeks total elapsed time. Took him back for a skin scrape test at that point he tested clear of any juvenile mites or adults so vet suggested a once per week dose of .6 for 2 weeks total , another skin scrape test. Still tested clear so at that point we stopped treatment. This was 2 months ago and so far so good no bumps no itching his hair has grown back and he is healthy with beautiful shiney hair.. 
I think the graduated dosage approach was to watch for any adverse reactions and to ease the dog into the stronger dose slowly so as not to cause liver damage or risk side effects.. 
So I think there are as many doses as there are vets lol.. 
I treat all my dogs with straight ivermectin injected into meatballs they just chow them down. I've never had a dog have a reaction from undiluted ivermectin. My dogs are large dogs (not in the herding merle gene group mentioned earlier).. If I owned smaller dogs I think I would use the diluted version just because the tiny dose would be so tricky to draw up.. I dose my large dogs 1/10th of a cc per 10lbs of dog (UP TO .5) , once per month in the summer but stop during the months of Dec Jan. & Feb to let their livers take a break and rid them of the toxins... I have never had a dog test positive for heartworms yet


----------



## Givens BMC (Mar 4, 2010)

dilligaf*cantrell said:


> thanks eric. i did get some ivermectin, however after reading your post, i have realized i purchased the wrong kind (paste)LOL!!
> the vet told me not to breed him, but i dont want his man-hood removed. so he will be under a watchfull eye.



Yea, buy you can't watch him that close 24/7.  It would be best to have him fixed.  He is a carrier of the Red mange.


----------



## Givens BMC (Mar 4, 2010)

dilligaf*cantrell said:


> i hv a 9 month old english pointer that has the red mange. he's 38lbs & has 3 small area's on his face that is missing hair.
> the vet suggests to hv him dipped once a wk for 6 wks or until we get a neg test.
> my question, is there anything i can do @ hm that can help get rid of this?



You need to notify the breeder you bought him from. They need to know, that their dog produced a puppy has this.  I've been told that the red mange can be hereditary.  I'd also find out if they knew this as well and get your money back.


----------



## CBryan (Mar 4, 2010)

Be very Careful with Ivermectin. From a person who has lost a champion labrador to this stuff. I would recommend very little excersize while dosing.


----------



## Scott Cain (Mar 4, 2010)

Make sure that you dont get the ivomec f which has a fluke worm med in it. I was told by my vet this could damage the dogs liver and kidneys . But the ivomec will help control it. But he will have it for ever!


----------



## black an tan man (Mar 7, 2010)

my sisters dog had it an we when to the feed n seed store an got some yellow liqid that is made by happy jack an after a few days it went away an believe me her dog had it bad on his back , neck an face .


----------



## Blue Iron (Mar 7, 2010)

I've used burnt motor oil with good results, thats not hearsay from leroy down the road, I've done it to MY dogs and it cleared it up.


----------



## 12gamag (Mar 7, 2010)

some dogs cant get rid of it-Ive got a bluetick like that right now-as long as I keep the ivermec in her she is fine-but if I ever stop it will break out again....shore wish there was a way to perminantly cure the stuff....she shore is a good coondog...


----------



## BuddyRo (Mar 7, 2010)

DurVet Nu-Stock.... Google it, then go buy it. It works,Trust me I've used it 3yrs ago and never had a problem with mange on my dog since.


----------



## kreekhunter (Mar 14, 2010)

*mange*

just like the other 2 fellas said used motor oil i've used it and it works probably the cheapest remedy your going to find anyways. it don't burn their skin just poor a little on the dog you ain't got to give him a bath in it everyday!


----------



## plottman25 (Mar 15, 2010)

I have used motor oil and sulfer mixed and it does not hurt them at all. And it will get rid of it, now as far as red mange, i have always heard their was no cure.   I may be wrong.


----------



## LanceColeman (Mar 16, 2010)

Scott Cain said:


> Make sure that you dont get the ivomec f which has a fluke worm med in it. I was told by my vet this could damage the dogs liver and kidneys . But the ivomec will help control it. But he will have it for ever!



Thats actually right (on both parts) Ivermect F can destroy a dogs liver. And all you can really do is treat the symptons. they carry the blood red mange for life.


----------



## ylhatch (Mar 16, 2010)

there is no cure for red mange.i would have dog put down and get another one.will be cheaper in long run and dog want have to suffer


----------



## Dudeman042 (Mar 17, 2010)

My vet tells me that Red Mange is caused by an overpopulation of mites on the skin. All dogs have mites, but mange is caused when the immune system is not strong enough to keep them in check. I had a beagle that had red mange for almost two years. I would treat her, it would go away, after 4-5 weeks it would come back. We tried everything. Finally my vet gave me a Mitaban dip. I used a sponge to put it on her instead of dipping her. One treatment every two weeks for 12 weeks. She has been mange free for over a year. 

He told me that all the treatments are doing is keeping the mites in check until the immune system can recover. Once it does, the problem goes away. If the immune system does not return strong enough to keep them in check, you will have to keep treating the dog.


----------



## siberian1 (Mar 17, 2010)

I had two pups with excessive mange.  I washed them with Dawn Dish Detergent 2x a week for a month and Treated the spots with Happy Jack Mange Medicine.  They are in great shape now!!!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dudeman042 said:


> My vet tells me that Red Mange is caused by an overpopulation of mites on the skin. All dogs have mites, but mange is caused when the immune system is not strong enough to keep them in check. I had a beagle that had red mange for almost two years. I would treat her, it would go away, after 4-5 weeks it would come back. We tried everything. Finally my vet gave me a Mitaban dip. I used a sponge to put it on her instead of dipping her. One treatment every two weeks for 12 weeks. She has been mange free for over a year.
> 
> He told me that all the treatments are doing is keeping the mites in check until the immune system can recover. Once it does, the problem goes away. If the immune system does not return strong enough to keep them in check, you will have to keep treating the dog.



I've heard this from 2  vets.  They both said that all dogs have red mange mites, but most dogs have a healthy enough immune system to heep them controlled.  Most of the time once you get it under control with Ivomec and stop using it their immune system is strong enought to keep it in chek from here on out.  Like someone posted earlier i treat my dogs with it monthly for heartworms and stop in the winter to give their liver a break when the mosquitos aren't out and i'm not so worried about heartworm tranmission.  The dog in my avatar had it bad when he was a puppy and had no hair at all (he's a catahoula cur i bought for hog hunting).  I treated him with ivomec, got rid of it and haven't had to treat him since.  I asked my vet about it (because i wanted to breed him for future hog dogs) and he says that he just may have been stressed when i got him and he may breed out fine.  I just need to let anyone know he had it because if it was not because of his immune system just being temporarily weak he might pass on the gene.  My .02 cents


----------

